# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ναυπάκτου >  IRC server!

## Venox

" /server -m ventrix.no-ip.com:6667 " για να συνδεθητε στο εσωτερικο server μας. Ειναι προχειρος, χωρις servises κ ειναι πανω για χαβαλεδιαστικους κ οχι μονο λογους  ::  Συντομα ερχεται κ ο http server.

----------

